# J'fais du bruit avec ma bouche ... [Les Fatals Picards a Paris]



## macinside (4 Février 2007)

Allez, on se tente une AES fatale picarde a Paris ? rendez vous alors le 26 février a partir de 19H30 au café de la danse
(5, passage Louis-Philippe 75011 Paris 11, tel : 01 47 00 57 59) a réserver chez la fnouc ou chez Cora ou je fous le bouxon :rateau: :rose: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (4 Février 2007)

Bon bah ouais !


----------



## Stargazer (4 Février 2007)

Qu'est-ce qu'on est beau tous en choeur &#224; chanter comme &#231;a !


----------



## Melounette (4 Février 2007)

Est-ce que je pourrais leur jeter ma grosse culotte ventre-fesses sur la scène ?


----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2007)

Non, sinon je ne viens pas


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2007)

*PI-Car-Dia In-De-Pen-Den-Zaaaaaaaa !!!!*


----------



## Lastrada (4 Février 2007)

Si on s'y met tous ensemble, l'ind&#233;pendance c'est pour l'hiver !

Alors, qu'est ce que t'attends pour t'y mettre tous ensemble avec nous ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Je vous comprends, je vous admire. Si moi aussi je vivais ou j'avais v&#233;cu dans une r&#233;gion merdique o&#249; personne ne veut foutre les pieds, je suis persuad&#233; que je la porterai sur mon c&#339;ur comme une m&#233;daille. 

P.S. : Ce message &#233;tait un exercice de provocation gratuite et infantile offert par Amok. Je ne fais que transmettre et &#224; contre-c&#339;ur, croyez-le bien ! C'est pas joli-joli.  :love:

EDIT : Le premier qui me boule vert pour ce message, je le balance &#224; al&#232;m.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2007)

Mais quelle enflure !  

:love:


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Si on s'y met tous ensemble, l'ind&#233;pendance c'est pour l'hiver !
> 
> Alors, qu'est ce que t'attends pour t'y mettre tous ensemble avec nous ?


_bah je vous attends moi&#8230;  rencart &#224; la gare TGV d'Ablaincourt-Pressoir le 27 f&#233;vrier &#224; partir de 8h !! on se fera un sitting g&#233;ant dans le champ de Betteraves au d&#233;part de la_ ZAC !!


*l'anarchie c'est un triple axel rat&#233; !! (ouais, je suis keupon &#224; faire des m&#233;chancet&#233;s, keske c'sex pistols, qui me diro quoi ?) 

Docevil : God Save The Queen on Holiday on Ice ! 
*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Mais quelle enflure !
> 
> :love:


T'as vu ça un peu ? D'abord j'insulte, ensuite je fous tout sur le dos du vieux (qui ne s'en doute même pas et doit ronfler à l'heure qu'il est), enfin je balance. Ah non, crois-moi, les nioubes ont encore du boulot !


----------



## Lastrada (5 Février 2007)

Pourquoi, le b&#233;arn c'est tendance maintenant ? on me dit jamais rien &#224; moi


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4158220 a dit:
			
		

> _bah je vous attends moi  rencart à la gare TGV d'Ablaincourt-Pressoir le 27 février à partir de 8h !! on se fera un sitting géant dans le champ de Betteraves au départ de la_ ZAC !!



ça pinaille, ça rouspète, 5 heures débout sous la pluie après c'est les mêmes que l'on retrouve en arrêt maladie


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

_Doc, c'est un type qui vit au jour le jour comme ça ça passe plus vite il a pas besoin de sortir, il fait des balades mentales   
_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Pourquoi, le béarn c'est tendance maintenant ? on me dit jamais rien à moi


Justement ! Le Béarn on n'en parle pas, on n'en parle jamais. Et c'est très bien comme ça. Allez vous ramollir la couenne en été dans les Landes ou en Corse, c'est fait pour ça, mais foutez-nous la paix !


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

*Et il a pas enlevé son costume depuis l'enterrement de Derrick *


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4158228 a dit:
			
		

> *Et il a pas enlevé son costume depuis l'enterrement de Derrick *



il a refilé a qui les talonnettes alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4158228 a dit:
			
		

> *Et il a pas enlevé son costume depuis l'enterrement de Derrick *


C'est facile de se moquer Mais bon, je pardonne ton amertume. On va mettre ça sur le compte d'une croissance (limitée) dans un climat défavorisé. Les corons, le soleil qui manque au décor, tout ça.


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il a refilé a qui les talonnettes alors ?



_un jour, Dieu (DocEvil) il a dit : *l'idéal c'est que c'lui qui n'a plus, il donne plus, c'lui qui n'a moins il donne moins. *_


----------



## Lastrada (5 Février 2007)

Je propose que l'on banisse le B&#233;arn du territoire fran&#231;ais !!


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4158233 a dit:
			
		

> _un jour, Dieu (DocEvil) il a dit : *l'idéal c'est que c'lui qui n'a plus, il donne plus, c'lui qui n'a moins il donne moins. *_



quoi encore ? quoi encore ?


----------



## Melounette (5 Février 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Non, sinon je ne viens pas


Si tu viens !
Hiiiii ! Lastradaaaaaaa ! 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4158233 a dit:
			
		

> _un jour, Dieu (DocEvil) il a dit : *l'idéal c'est que c'lui qui n'a plus, il donne plus, c'lui qui n'a moins il donne moins. *_


J'sss...sssuis...dddd'accoord..hips.


----------



## Stargazer (5 Février 2007)

Tr&#232;s bien si t'es d'accord mais bouge-toi parce que l&#224; t'es d'vant la t&#233;l&#233; ...


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Très bien si t'es d'accord mais bouge-toi parce que là t'es d'vant la télé ...



_la télé, j'aime bien la regarder  mais j'aime pas quand quelqu'un vient l'allumer _


----------



## yvos (5 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est facile de se moquer Mais bon, je pardonne ton amertume. On va mettre ça sur le compte d'une croissance (limitée) dans un climat défavorisé. Les corons, le soleil qui manque au décor, tout ça.




Oulà, grosse approximation géographique: les corons, c'est plus au nord. Dans l'échelle du développement, on est bien plus en retard en Picardie (on en est restés au troc et à l'économie agraire).

Toutefois, on s'essaie quand même à la culture: Kamini, Fatals Picards...

:style:


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Oulà, grosse approximation géographique: les corons, c'est plus au nord. Dans l'échelle du développement, on est bien plus en retard en Picardie (on en est restés au troc et à l'économie agraire).
> 
> Toutefois, on s'essaie quand même à la culture: Kamini, Fatals Picards...
> 
> _:style:_


_

tu oublies Cauet, Pernaut, 2 Miss France, De Robien  mais aussi le Maréchal Leclerc, La Fontaine, Dumas, Racine, La Fontaine, Matisse, De Laclos, Haüy, Claudel, Mac Orlan, Manessier, et d'autres et je trouve yvos bien dur avec sa région  qui fut parmi la grande industrie textile (morte désormais) française moi de mon côté on s'en fout, on fait dans la patate et la bête rave pour des bêtes de somme 

plus d'infos

ps pour Doc : Y se trouve pas loin de chez moi, ça fait bizarre de connaitre des Upsiloniens

et pour les autres, Y se trouve entre Tergnier et Amiens  _


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4158663 a dit:
			
		

> et pour les autres, Y se trouve entre Tergnier et Amiens&#8230;



j'ai oublier d'y envoyer la d&#233;panneuse :affraid:


----------



## yvos (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4158663 a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies Cauet, Pernaut, 2 Miss France, De Robien  mais aussi le Maréchal Leclerc, La Fontaine, Dumas, Racine, La Fontaine, Matisse, De Laclos, Haüy, Claudel, Mac Orlan, Manessier, et d'autres




imposteur!

tu cites deux fois La Fontaine! tu vois bien que t'es à fond, là...

Et tu noteras que la page que tu cites en dit long sur la région:

transports : ah, oui, il y a des TER 
politique: ah non, il n'y a rien 
administration: pas grand chose 
économie: zéro

bref, la partie la plus étayée concerne l'histoire, avec cette assertion étonnante:
les picards =  Peuples belges de premier plan :afraid: :afraid:  -> c'est tout un mythe qui s'écroule pour moi! Cela sous entend-il que désormais, les belges d'aujourd'hui ne sont que seconds couteaux?


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2007)

_


yvos a dit:



			imposteur!

tu cites deux fois La Fontaine! tu vois bien que t'es &#224; fond, l&#224;...

Cliquez pour agrandir...


ah oui tiens&#8230; 



yvos a dit:



			Et tu noteras que la page que tu cites en dit long sur la r&#233;gion:

transports : ah, oui, il y a des TER 
politique: ah non, il n'y a rien 
administration: pas grand chose 
&#233;conomie: z&#233;ro
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Transports : euh, bah, ya deux autoroutes purement picardes mais sont pas trop fr&#233;quent&#233;es&#8230;  sinon ya l'A1 qui rapporte de l'argent localement&#8230; j'oubliais la gare TGV d'Ablaincourt-Pressoir qui m'am&#232;ne directement depuis Nantes&#8230; 
politique : ah si, un sinistre ministre&#8230;  et CPNT&#8230; 
administration : hm&#8230; c'est quoi ce mot ? 
&#233;conomie : l&#224;, par contre, nous avons une part non n&#233;gligeable dans certains domaines (li&#233;s &#224; l'agriculture&#8230; ) avec quelques usines de pointe de transformation d'amidon&#8230; (les betteraves encore ! )



yvos a dit:



			bref, la partie la plus &#233;tay&#233;e concerne l'histoire, avec cette assertion &#233;tonnante:
les picards =  Peuples belges de premier plan :afraid: :afraid:  -> c'est tout un mythe qui s'&#233;croule pour moi! Cela sous entend-il que d&#233;sormais, les belges d'aujourd'hui ne sont que seconds couteaux?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


bah qu'il ya  plusieurs belgiques&#8230; (j'ai bien des anc&#234;tres du Ponthieu nomm&#233;s Baeckeroot&#8230_


----------



## Taho! (5 Février 2007)

Et voil&#224;, Goldorak est mort...
_C'est pas ici le thread post-mortem ?_ :rateau:

Amusez-vous bien !


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4158663 a dit:
			
		

> tu oublies Cauet, Pernaut, 2 Miss France, De Robien  mais aussi le Maréchal Leclerc, La Fontaine, Dumas, Racine, La Fontaine, Matisse, De Laclos, Haüy, Claudel, Mac Orlan, Manessier, et d'autres et je trouve yvos bien dur avec sa région  qui fut parmi la grande industrie textile (morte désormais) française moi de mon côté on s'en fout, on fait dans la patate et la bête rave pour des bêtes de somme
> 
> plus d'infos
> 
> ...



De Robien on pourrait s'en passer   :rateau:  

Et tu as oublié  premiere pour  les surgelés :rateau: 

Quoi que étrangement je me sens pas picard... isarien oui, picard non  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (5 Février 2007)

aller pour revenir au sujet ... j'ai mes places


----------



## Lastrada (5 Février 2007)

moi je n'ai besoin que d'une place (que j'ai) mais je n'ai pas ton envergure, il est vrai


----------



## macinside (6 Février 2007)

c'est pour mes groupies :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Février 2007)

Bon ayé j'ai acheté ma place ! 

Sinon à part ça, est-ce que vous voulez un café ?


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bon ayé j'ai acheté ma place !
> 
> Sinon à part ça, est-ce que vous voulez un café ?








Un sucre ou deux :rateau:


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Bon ayé j'ai acheté ma place !
> 
> Sinon à part ça, est-ce que vous voulez un café ?



_non, tu vas plutôt me dire "est-ce que tu veux avec moi ?" avec l'accent de l'est même si tu viens pas de Bagnolet, genre roumaine quoi mais pas mort-vivant, même si tu es dopé aux hormones (putain, Jean-louis !) j'compte sur toi pour me faire développer un partenariat avec Manix ou Kleenex directement 
_


----------



## lumai (8 Février 2007)

Je viens d'entendre &#224; la radio... Pour le prochain eurovision, le candidat fran&#231;ais sera d&#233;sign&#233; parmi des groupes d&#233;sign&#233;s par les chaines de france t&#233;l&#233;vision, 2 groupes par chaine. France 4 a propos&#233; les Vampas et France 3.... LES FATALS PICARRRRRRDDDDDS !!!!!!!!!!!    

Faut que je me d&#233;p&#234;che de prendre ma place moi !  (&#233;dit : Ay&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2007)

&#233;norme :love:


----------



## Galatée (8 Février 2007)

Avec le Salta, on a nos places depuis un bout de temps... 

Et on ramène l'Elis avec nous !


----------



## macinside (8 Février 2007)

ajoutez vous


----------



## Melounette (9 Février 2007)

Alors euh...en fait, y a eu comme un changement de planning au boulot. Du coup, je sors &#224; 19h, et forc&#233;ment je sais pas &#224; quelle heure je vais d&#233;barquer. Je prends ma place quand m&#234;me ou pas ?

Edit : Ouais non, c'est con, je les prends, et pis je vous retrouverais comme je peux, vous me raconterez le d&#233;but.
Est-ce qu'il y aura un coin garde/baby-sitting pour les Mac ?


----------



## macinside (9 Février 2007)

il y a une premiere parti des fatals picards  tu aura le temps  moi aussi je sors a 19H


----------



## Saltabadil (19 Février 2007)

Eh oui, la nouvelle est tombée il y a quelques jours,
ainsi qu'une chanson sublime : les Fatals Picards
sont en lice pour représenter la France à l'Eurovision
2007 !
Ils sont beaux, intelligents, sexy, musclés (comme le
groupe du même nom), ils veulent la paix dans le monde
et ils n'aiment pas tuer les bébés chats : ce sont
eux, les fatals picards, si talentueux et pourtant si
discrets que pour la plupart d'entre nous ils n'ont
pas encore osé nous jeter leur talent de démiurge à la
figure... ils sont comme ça, les fatals, humbles,
beaux et ils font de l'humour alors qu'en fait ils
pourraient écrire des chansons tristes et que tout le
monde pleurerait.
Soutenez leur action (car ils combattent aussi le
cancer du sida et les joueurs de djembé), regardez
l'émission pour l'eurovision le 6 mars, et apportez
votre voix pour changer les choses. 
D'avance, merci pour eux, merci pour la france, merci​pour l'humanité toute entière (à vot' bon coeur
m'sieurs dames),
Allez les fatals et vive la picardie,

Saltabadil

pour participer à la lutte pour l'indépendance de la
Picardie, c'est là​


----------



## alèm (19 Février 2007)

_salta : file moi ton adresse que je t'envoie quelques betteraves ! 
_


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2007)

le grand soir approche


----------



## yvos (21 Février 2007)

[mode SJP on]

c&#233; kan 

[mode SJP off]


----------



## Stargazer (21 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le grand soir approche



Ah ça y est, c'est la révolution ..?

L'indépendance c'est donc pour cet hiver ?


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Ah ça y est, c'est la révolution ..?
> 
> L'indépendance c'est donc pour cet hiver ?



si on si met tous ensemble


----------



## Melounette (22 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> si on si met tous ensemble


Tous ensembleuh ! Tous ensembleuh ! oué ! oué ! Tous ensembleuh ! Tous ensembleuh oué ! oué !
Ah bin faut pas me lancer moi, hein.


----------



## Stargazer (22 Février 2007)

Si mais loin alors ... Tr&#232;s loin !


----------



## Grug (22 Février 2007)

:affraid: z'etes fou  

on peut pas leur donner l'ind&#233;pendance, on vient juste de d&#233;couvrir qu'ils elevaient autre choses que des chasseurs


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Tous ensembleuh ! Tous ensembleuh ! oué ! oué ! Tous ensembleuh ! Tous ensembleuh oué ! oué !
> Ah bin faut pas me lancer moi, hein.



alors : esce que tu veux (venir) avec moi  ?


----------



## lumai (22 Février 2007)

T'es pas de l'est, toi ?


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2007)

lumai a dit:


> T'es pas de l'est, toi ?



je viens (d'a coté) de bagnolet :rose:


----------



## alèm (22 Février 2007)

_ouais mais avec toi, c'est pas avec Manix qu'on va faire un partenariat mais avec kleenex&#8230; directement&#8230;
_


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4178567 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais mais avec toi, c'est pas avec Manix qu'on va faire un partenariat mais avec kleenex directement
> _



les mecs ils chialent .... (le concert est a guichet fermer  )


----------



## Melounette (24 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> (le concert est a guichet fermer  )


Ouais je sais.
Non, mais vous inquiétez pas, je suis une tête brûlée, pas une entrée de concert ne m'a résistée. Enfin je crois.


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouais je sais.
> Non, mais vous inquiétez pas, je suis une tête brûlée, pas une entrée de concert ne m'a résistée. Enfin je crois.



c'est simple : "es ce que tu veux avec moi ?"


----------



## Lastrada (25 Février 2007)

Bon , je crois que si c'&#233;tait oui, tu le saurais d&#233;j&#224;.


----------



## Melounette (25 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est simple : "es ce que tu veux avec moi ?"


Moi j'suis prête à tout pour un mec qui est capable de faire des acrobaties les pattes écartées pour prendre une photo.

Edit : Lastrada, de quoi j'me mêle.


----------



## Lastrada (25 Février 2007)

Bon, bon, ce que j'en dis moi, c'est que les Mps &#231;a existe....


----------



## Melounette (25 Février 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon, bon, ce que j'en dis moi, c'est que les Mps ça existe....


gna gna gna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Bon ceci dit, devant mon incompétence notoire à m'organiser, je compte sur les premiers arrivants pour se renseigner sur qui il faut voir pour supplier pour une petite plaçounette.. Merci.
Vu que je serais à la bourre et sans billet. Bah oui.:rose:


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Moi j'suis pr&#234;te &#224; tout pour un mec qui est capable de faire des acrobaties les pattes &#233;cart&#233;es pour prendre une photo.



euh ... :rose: :love: :rose: :rose: :rateau: tous au caf&#233; de la danse demain soir  

sinon j'ai toujours une solution


----------



## Melounette (27 Février 2007)

Bon bin j'ai l'oreille gauche défoncée à vie. De temps en <biiiip>, y avait des <biiip>, qui m'empêch<biiip> de <biiiip> le <biiiiiiiiiiip>, mais c'était vachem<biiiip> cool.
Merci à Mackie d'avoir chanter juste, à Lumaï et son rire et à tous les autres d'avoir été là pour la p'tite bière après.
Et à Rett Butler et M'am Sca'lett', je leur dis bonne vie, bonne route, bon tout.:love:


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2007)

et moi a force de sauter j'ai mal au dos


----------



## Stargazer (27 Février 2007)

Non moi &#231;a va !


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2007)

j'ai la voix casser :rateau:


----------



## alèm (27 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai la voix casser :rateau:



_t'es sûr que tu t'es pas planté de concert ? Patooooooooooooocccccccchhhhhhhhhh''''''' _


----------



## lumai (27 Février 2007)

Pas de mal au dos, pas de mal &#224; la voix&#8230; :love:

Par contre c'est quelqu'un d'ici qui m'a envoy&#233; des sms &#224; un mauvais num&#233;ro pour des histoires de places &#224; garder et / ou qu'on me garde ?


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4183918 a dit:
			
		

> _t'es s&#251;r que tu t'es pas plant&#233; de concert ? Patooooooooooooocccccccchhhhhhhhhh''''''' _



LEESSSS BOURGEOIS !!!!! 

on remet &#231;a le 31 mars a l'olympia avec Marcel et son Orchestre ?  link 

edit : le derni&#232;re album est t&#233;l&#233;chargeable contre une poign&#233;e  de betteraves :rateau:


----------



## Galatée (6 Mars 2007)

LES FATALS PICARDS SONT DES B&#202;TES. :love: :love: :love: :love:

Et oui, Mesdames et Messieurs, &#224; ce magnifique concours de l'Eurovision rolleyes: ), les Fatals vont repr&#233;senter la France !!! :love:

Donc :
- l'Eurovision, on s'en tape un peu...
- ... sauf quand les Fatals sont en lice :love: :love: !

Edith... : &#231;a m&#233;rite bien un smiley mauvais go&#251;t sp&#233;cial Mel' !


----------



## lumai (6 Mars 2007)

L'Europe aux Picards Fataux !!!!!!  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Galatée (6 Mars 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Galat&#233;e ch&#233;rie,
> 
> J'ai fait tout comme tu m'as dit : quand j'ai re&#231;u tes SMS, j'ai vot&#233; par SMS deux fois au cours de la soir&#233;e, j'ai envoy&#233; deux "4" au 70003 !
> 
> ...



C'&#233;tait pas 7*3*003 ?    En fait, j'me souviens d&#233;j&#224; plus, je suis contente de ne pas voir une blonde beuglante repr&#233;senter la France, pour une fois (enfin, bon, j'crois que du coup, c'est la premi&#232;re fois que je vais regarder l'Eurovision ! ) :love: :love: :love: :love:

Salta mettrait bien un petit mot, mais il saute partout de bonheur en &#233;coutant "Pamplemousse m&#233;canique" &#224; fond, alors... Ca sera un peu plus tard  :love:   

Edith : au fait, les gens (Mackie, Lumai, Mel', Stargazer... et les autres amoureux des Fataux), on &#233;tait pas repass&#233;s sur le fil, mais c'&#233;tait tr&#232;s sympa cette soir&#233;e du 26 f&#233;vrier !


----------



## Stargazer (6 Mars 2007)

Bon bah voil&#224; c'est fait ... La France va gagner l'Eurovision !   

Fatals Picards twelve points ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2007)

C'est clair que nous les Helv&#232;tes avec DJ Bobo on est bien barr&#233;...


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2007)

yeahhhhhhhhh !!!! :love:


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> yeahhhhhhhhh !!!! :love:


_
pourquoi yeahhhh ? c'est pas le kansas ici  Betteraves rouges et betteraves cuites à chaque repas pour me soigner tout ça ! _


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4194038 a dit:
			
		

> _
> pourquoi yeahhhh ? c'est pas le kansas ici&#8230;  Betteraves rouges et betteraves cuites &#224; chaque repas pour me soigner tout &#231;a ! _



c'est juste un syndrome lier a la premi&#232;re partie des fatals picards  et puis les betteraves rouges c'est bon 

edit : le 2 em passage


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2007)

Fatals picards, DJ Bobo, &#231;a va &#234;tre fun cette ann&#233;e l'eurovision*.  

Vid&#233;o



Belgium 1 point


----------



## Stargazer (7 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4194038 a dit:
			
		

> _
> pourquoi yeahhhh ? c'est pas le kansas ici  Betteraves rouges et betteraves cuites à chaque repas pour me soigner tout ça ! _



Houla mon gars ... Ta manière d'être semble pas être très countryyyyyyyyyyyyyy !  



A part ça la belle gique elle funky cette année !


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2007)

Stargazer a dit:


> Houla mon gars ... Ta manière d'être semble pas être très countryyyyyyyyyyyyyy !



la plus belle musique c'est countryyyyyyyy !!


----------



## Melounette (9 Mars 2007)

Ouaaaaaaaaaaaaich ! \o/
Bon j'ai 3 trains de retard, mais j'ai vu la rediff. Comme ça j'ai enfin compris ce qu'ils avaient gagné.:rateau: Va falloir se cogner l'eurovision cette année. Pitain, ils sont chauds bouillants, j'ai sauté partout dans mon salon, j'ai balancé le séchoir à linge par la fenêtre, incroyab':love:
Par contre, je crois avoir reconnus Ak dans le fond avec un chapeau haute-forme.Krrr krrr krr, taré Ce jeune-homme, je vous le rappelle à part être un fameux dessinateur, a réalisé les illustrations du dernier album.


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2007)

r&#233;sisterez vous ?  

[DM]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/5yDHBtmyGMXgl9VRV[/DM]


----------



## Stargazer (16 Mars 2007)

Et plut&#244;t deux fois qu'une !


----------



## Grug (16 Mars 2007)

sont encore &#224; paname les fatals


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> sont encore &#224; paname les fatals



le 31 mars 

enfin je reserve le 07 juillet  les sont pas loin de chez moi dans le milieu des champs :rateau: :love:

edit : si vous voulez y aller


----------



## Grug (16 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> le 31 mars


ouaip et Amiens jamais !  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ouaip et Amiens jamais !  :rateau:



près d'issy ? :affraid:


----------



## Grug (16 Mars 2007)

macinside a dit:


> près d'issy ? :affraid:


Ricard meit frei


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2007)

pensez aux fatals ce soir


----------



## Melounette (13 Mai 2007)

Ils ont pas gagné. hoooooou, c'était truqué.


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ils ont pas gagné. hoooooou, c'était truqué.



les européens ont des goûts de merde


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2007)

Ouais, j'te jure...  http://www.swissinfo.org/fre/actual...l?siteSect=106&sid=7808005&cKey=1178887448000

Mais qu'est-ce qui a bien pu clocher?


----------



## fedo (13 Mai 2007)

> les européens ont des goûts de merde



ça c'est vrai, le travelo ukrainien a perdu .


----------



## spleen (14 Mai 2007)

Les Fatals Picards sont à l'Eurovision ce qu'Apple est à l'informatique...


----------



## benjamin (14 Mai 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Les Fatals Picards sont à l'Eurovision ce qu'Apple est à l'informatique...


Des petits trucs qui se vendent pas et qui donnent l'impression d'&#234;tre "cool" ?


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2007)

_ah zut, v'la encore qu'il s'est enfil&#233; toute les pages technologiques de l'expansion ! 
_


----------



## benjamin (14 Mai 2007)

C'est vite lu. Ce mois-ci, ils vont peut-&#234;tre faire un "d&#233;couvrez Google" ou "la r&#233;volution Palm".


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> C'est vite lu. Ce mois-ci, ils vont peut-être faire un "découvrez Google" ou "la révolution Palm".



_mon dieu !  et ils te payent pour ça ?!! :afffraid: :affraid:_


----------



## benjamin (14 Mai 2007)

Non, h&#233;las, pas pour &#231;a.


----------



## Melounette (15 Mai 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Des petits trucs qui se vendent pas et qui donnent l'impression d'être "cool" ?


:mouais:
Grrrmmbbllbl...
Benjamin, tu sors t'es puni.


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2007)

[youtube]h6MgHMHguew[/youtube]​


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2007)

Vous avez ressorti Francis Lalanne ? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Vous avez ressorti Francis Lalanne ? :affraid: :affraid:



Toi tu vas te facher avec Alem ! :afraid: 

J'ai un petit faible pour le chanteur avec la veste rose et le rat crevé (?) sur l'épaule !


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai un petit faible pour le chanteur avec la veste rose et le rat crevé (?) sur l'épaule !



Son crâne brillant m'a rappelé certaines personnalités dont je tairai le nom car là, ce n'est plus juste avec Alem que je vais être fâchée


----------



## Melounette (16 Mai 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Vous avez ressorti Francis Lalanne ? :affraid: :affraid:


Craquounette, tu vas rejoindre Benji au coin !



Amok a dit:


> Toi tu vas te facher avec Alem ! :afraid:
> 
> J'ai un petit faible pour le chanteur avec la veste rose et le rat crevé (?) sur l'épaule !


Ah, toi aussi t'as trouvé que c'était un rat crevé. J'ai pas du tout aimé, on voyait bien que ça gênait Ivan pour qu'il s'exprime de tout son corps.


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah, toi aussi t'as trouvé que c'était un rat crevé. J'ai pas du tout aimé, on voyait bien que ça gênait Ivan pour qu'il s'exprime de tout son corps.



D'un autre côté, le rat crevé est l'emblème de la Picardie, alors cela s'imposait !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mai 2007)

Merdouille y a plus de place !
Forcément dans une deudeuche on peut pas faire rentrer tout le monde


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, le rat crevé est l'emblème de la Picardie, alors cela s'imposait !



_ah non, l'emblème de la Picardie est le *******-chasseur affublé de waders et celui de la Somme est un Colvert (un canard à col vert, bande de nases ! )

sinon, le gars au crane chauve est effectivement picard (mais c'est bien le seul du groupe) et c'est Ivan et comme tout icard fier de lui-même, le rose lui va à ravir (moi je le porte sur mes joues ! )_


----------



## Picouto (17 Mai 2007)

moi sous le prépuce


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> moi sous le prépuce



_et il te va très bien cher confrère picart _


----------



## Picouto (17 Mai 2007)

Avec un d  , je ne suis pas un fake


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4268795 a dit:
			
		

> _et il te va très bien cher confrère picart _



Bah moi aussi j'ai le dessous du prépuce rose, et pourtant je ne suis pas Picard !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2007)

Que le dessous, tu es donc sale.


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Que le dessous, tu es donc sale.



Non : tatoué ! Une reproduction intégrale de la tapisserie de Bayeux !


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non : tatou&#233; ! Une reproduction int&#233;grale de la tapisserie de Bayeux !



contemporain de la fameuse tapisserie en plus


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> contemporaine de la fameuse tapisserie en plus



Ah ca, dès qu'on parle de prépuce, t'es là toi !


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2007)

Ben c'est bien dans le propos :



> teo - On verra bien si je suis libre, mais je pense que ce sera plus à la Maroquinerie le 28
> Grug - pas sur, la dernière fois, y m'ont guéri pupuce.


----------



## lumai (17 Mai 2007)

Mais lachez pupuce !!!


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

Pour les Fatals Picards, ils sont en concert &#224; Saint-Flour le vendredi 25 mai. Venez si vous pouvez.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mai 2007)

Bah vi mais c'est trop loin.
Mais s'il y en a qui souhaite donner leur place pour la Deudeuche à Lempdes, vous savez qui appeler ...


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Mai 2007)

Oh, ce n'est qu&#224; une heure de Klerrand-Fermont... Pas si loin...


----------

